# Toy Hauler Suggestions



## JerryC (Mar 24, 2015)

:10220: Hi everyone I'm currently looking at getting a new toy hauler for my family. I'm looking at quite a few brands but would love to know if anyone is familiar with Road Warrior? I'll post a video I like that has lots of good info but I'd like to hear from anyone that has actually used one.

Road Warrior video I found
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbiS9fGQwY4


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know anything about Road Warrior toy hauler but I know that Heartland has had issues in the past with quality. I think you did the right thing checking before buying but I have some suggestions from someone that is on his second TH but is certainly not an expert. I would first suggest looking at bigger forums where there are more toy haulers such as RV Net and RV Forum and ask what experiences those with Heartland toy haulers have had, second this commercial is sky high on bells, whistles and flash but nothing about construction, specs, brand of frame, axle supplier and the axle and tire ratings, fueling station and if so what capacity, all capacities and gross weight, and on and on. I didn't learn much from this hyped up add and it has been my experience that when manufacturers don't show you how they are built it is for a very good reason, they don't want you to know, but flash moves the emotions. I would find out all you can about the size and brands in your price range and get on a number of forums and ask where owners have problems, and there are almost always issues of some kind, then look for a used unit a couple of years old with little use and good care because you will take a huge beating buying new compared to a year old in nearly all cases. In other words buy smart and not with your emotions. Hope that gives you something to think about, and NEVER REPEAT NEVER believe one word a RV salesman tells you rather listen to someone with nothing to gain that has experience AND know the ratings for your tow vehicle and be sure you are not overloading it AND pay NO attention to dry or empty weight figures, nobody uses RV's empty look at the gross weight and use that to figure from. After a few seasons you will be amazed at how much closer your RV comes to the gross weight.


----------



## JerryC (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Gerry,
I'll be checking out some of the other places as well for more input. I just want to ask around as much as I can. 
It does say G rated Goodyear Tires, 30gal Fuel station, Talks about the frame construction all that. I compared it with the brochure and it had pretty much all the same info.
That's why I was hoping to find someone who has a RW to give me some feedback. I have to wonder if there isn't much talk about them, perhaps they don't have many problems!


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

When I mentioned that I had seen people with Heartland products that had issues I didn't mean your particular model in question. I also should add that most brands have their own weak spots, some more than others. Some RV's have had serious frame and axle problems, some leaks and on and on. You are doing the right thing to investigate from people that have that model. Also it could be a new model with no track record good or bad yet. And I always recommend not buying new but find one a year or so old that has had good care and little use as depreciation is huge when you drive the new unit off the lot.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

They only made these for one (maybe two) years, but if you could find one in good shape, these would be awesome


----------



## JerryC (Mar 24, 2015)

old_guy_camping said:


> They only made these for one (maybe two) years, but if you could find one in good shape, these would be awesome


That is way cool with the loft. :thumbup1: From what I've seen of outbacks they don't offer the loft anymore. I'll post a video for the newest outback. Do you know of any other TT's that have that loft feature?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URdZVQ_ub9I


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

That was the only one. They only made them 2008-9. They didn't sell because they wanted 30K+ for them. But if you can find one in good shape....


----------

